# Night Heron Loft Hilton Head



## Paumavista (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this place - I don't see any reviews?  Is this an actual timeshare?  It is listed on the TUG timeshare map.  I believe on the map it says that it trades in II, can anyone confirm?   I thought these units were individually owned; it surprised me to see one listed as a timeshare.

Thanks for any info.
Judy


----------



## jme (Jun 17, 2012)

it's a timeshare. located just inside Sea Pines gate inside a heavily wooded area. sort of like a tree-house cottage......older, very average at best---- sort of musty when I visited a friend there a couple years ago. personally i would not stay there.  I'd give it a 6-6.5 and that's generous. it's a place to stay, but.....

link to aerial view of Night Heron wooded area:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Nigh...d+Island,+Beaufort,+South+Carolina+29928&z=16


----------



## Paumavista (Jun 18, 2012)

*Some must be personally owned*

I see some units nicely decorated and listed on VRBO - so I am thinking that some of the units must be personally owned.  

We will be in SeaPines next week staying at a home we rented and I will go by and see what I can check out.  The location actually looks pretty good to me.....I'm very familiar with SeaPines and these look within walking distance to the beach.  The unheated pool is too bad because the swimming season can really be stretched with a little warm water, but this certainly isn't a deal breaker.  

It is still somewhat confusing how some units can be private and others timeshare units?  Also, how are they managed (I will try and see if there is any on-site management while I am there).

Also, since some are timeshares do they trade with II or RCI?  Not sure how I would find out the trading power?
Interesting that there is so little info even in TripAdvisor (and no reviews here at TUG).
 Judy


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 18, 2012)

We've driven by these many times..they are in a nice location, right inside the Sea Pines gate off of North (or is it South?) Forest Beach Road.  They
are kind of hidden back in the trees, so you might not notice them from the road unless you are looking for them.  They look cute, kind of like little tree houses; but they are older, and I've never been inside one.  I do think I've seen some of them listed for sale as well, so I wonder if some are privately owned, and some timeshares ?  I would be interested in knowing what they are like inside...
Deb


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Paumavista said:


> It is still somewhat confusing how some units can be private and others timeshare units?



I don't think this is uncommon at all.  My Son owns a week at Orofino at Straight Creek in Dillon, CO where about half the units are owned by permanent residents.  I used to own a week at Pinecliff Village in Ruidoso, NM, same deal.

George


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 18, 2012)

My understanding is that only a very few are timeshare.  The rest our privately owned.  I've always been intrigued by them.  They are these cute little treehouse type stand alone units just a couple blocks from the beach in a beautiful Sea Pines location.  This is certainly not a typical timeshare resort.  Think private vacation home.

I do know someone who stayed there who said they were fairly small.  I wouldn't be suprised if they were a bit dated too.

We own at Swallowtail in Hilton Head so definitely prefer this type of accommodation to the big name brand resorts.  For us a HHI vacation is about enjoying the ambience of the island instead of the resort.

Deb


----------



## jme (Jun 18, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> My understanding is that only a very few are timeshare.  The rest our privately owned.  I've always been intrigued by them.  They are these cute little treehouse type stand alone units just a couple blocks from the beach in a beautiful Sea Pines location.  This is certainly not a typical timeshare resort.  Think private vacation home.
> 
> I do know someone who stayed there who said they were fairly small.  I wouldn't be suprised if they were a bit dated too.
> 
> ...



Deb, when I walked thru, it was with Greg about 3-4 years back, as they were staying there (bless his heart). Your beloved Swallowtail is vastly superior! 

Night Heron was older, musty, and just didn't feel clean at all. And I wondered about critters being everywhere. The slithering kind. Some of the "tree houses" were much deeper in the woods than you might think...at least his was.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 18, 2012)

jme said:


> Deb, when I walked thru, it was with Greg about 3-4 years back, as they were staying there (bless his heart). Your beloved Swallowtail is vastly superior!
> 
> Night Heron was older, musty, and just didn't feel clean at all. And I wondered about critters being everywhere. The slithering kind. Some of the "tree houses" were much deeper in the woods than you might think...at least his was.


 
I admit to never having been inside.  But hasn't everyone wanted a treehouse at some time or other?  We've ridden our bikes past them and have rode in a couple times to check out the location.

Deb


----------



## jme (Jun 18, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> I admit to never having been inside.  But hasn't everyone wanted a treehouse at some time or other?  We've ridden our bikes past them and have rode in a couple times to check out the location.
> 
> Deb



yes, you'd think it would be a nice location back in there as long as the unit was up-to-date and clean, etc.  That one particular cottage was not so great, but I could foresee a nice quiet week there if it was. The location is very convenient. 
Park the car and ride bikes everywhere!


----------

